
How to find a co-founder online (a success story) - buildv1
http://blog.buildv1.com/article/21/how-to-find-a-co-founder-a-success-story
======
yubrew
This is a really good article. It reminds me of when I was starting up my real
estate business. For real estate transactions, there are a ridiculous amount
of moving parts. For real estate investors that are testing all boundaries of
how transactions are done, you really need an experienced, knowledgeable team
to help guide you through everything.

I churned through 6 title companies, 10 different real estate agents, more
than 15 different private investors and more contractors than I care to
remember in a 3 year period before I formed a great, reliable team.

You won't really know how good a co-founder is until you "try him out." The
best point about this article is to establish a steady supply of talented,
entrepreneurial people and keep trying out co-founders (or replace whatever
position you need) until you find a great match.

